# Where to buy Manzanita wood?



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been looking for some, I found some at Lucky's but not what I am looking for.

Need a couple branches longer then 2' with lots of twists.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Try Big Al's.
They have this wood with a slate attached or just a wood. In the second case, it's cheaper, but you will need to make it heavier by yourself.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Big Al's doesn't normally carry Manzanita.

Menagerie will sometimes carry Manzanita. Otherwise, you will have to order from the US.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Big Al's doesn't normally carry Manzanita.
> 
> Menagerie will sometimes carry Manzanita. Otherwise, you will have to order from the US.


I saw it in BA Oakville and I guess in Mississauga. It might was unusual stock.
Menagerie has this wood, that's right. There were big branches in a small room with Guinea pigs


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Menagerie has some for sale, or expect to see it soon. Also, Aqua Inspiration has let me know that they will be receiving one for sale in January.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Found thanks


----------

